# пиаскледин 300



## петя (16 Май 2008)

подскажите как правильно принемать эти таблетки.в инструкции сказано 6месяцев,врач прописала два???


----------



## Анатолий (17 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  пиаскледин 300*

Пиаскледин 300 - противовоспалительный препарат растительного происхождения, корректирующий метаболизм костной и соединительной ткани. Способствует замедлению развития дегенеративного процесса в хрящевой ткани, снимает боль, восстанавливает двигательную функцию. Применяется в комплексной терапии артрозов.
Пиаскледин 300 - противовоспалительный препарат растительного происхождения, корректирующий метаболизм костной и соединительной ткани. 
Пиаскледин 300 способствует замедлению развития дегенеративного процесса в хрящевой ткани, снимает боль (связанную с этим процессом) и восстанавливает двигательную функцию больного. 
Пиаскледин 300 стимулирует синтез протеогликанов и коллагена, способствует восстановлению хрящевой ткани, уменьшает выработку коллагеназы.
Способ применения и дозы: 
Пиаскледин 300 применяют внутрь, предпочтительно утром, во время еды, запивая 250 мл воды. 
Рекомендуемая доза Пиаскледина 300 - 1 капсула в день. 
Курс лечения Пиаскледином 300 составляет 6 месяцев. 
Возможно увеличение продолжительности и проведение повторных курсов лечения Пиаскледином 300 после консультации с врачом.
Если врач так назначила значить необходимо так и пить.


----------



## петя (17 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  пиаскледин 300*

да спасибо за инфу.она есть в инструкции к таблеткам.мне не понятно одно...зачем пить курс в 2месяца,если выздоровление обещанно производителем после курса в 6месяцев???тоесть я как быне долечусь,а так потрачу немного денег как бы на профилактику???


----------



## Анатолий (17 Май 2008)

*Ответ:  пиаскледин 300*

Долечитесь!
Есть определенная тактика доктора, после 2 –х месяцев она Вам продлит до 6 месяцев.


----------

